# Pump works intermitantly



## hairballxavier (Dec 13, 2011)

First off, I'm a concrete guy, so sump pumps are not my area of expertise.

Recently after it rained for 3 days my brother got 5 inches of water in his basement. 

He has a submersible sump pump and I figured that maybe the float was stuck. I pushed the float up with the broomstick but it did not turn on. He said that sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. 

Also after I pushed the float up it just fell back down even though it's under water. I mean, floats are supposed to float, right? 

Is this pump ruined?

If so is it cheaper to have it repaired of just replace it?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Replace it with a wired and battery back up. And next time the pump "sometimes" doesn't work, replace it immediately and this can be avoided in the future.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

As we don't really have basements here I'm no expert on sump pumps. But I would think that is someting you would replace at the first sign of trouble.
Can you replace the float-switch on those things? 

One of my customers has a 5' high storage area under his house. Sump pump is going on 3 yrs.
Is there any maintenance to do on those things to prolong their workability?

I would install a water alarm if I had a basement, and have a spare one ready to go.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

your float maybe an anchor if it is full of water ! Remove it or lift it up out of water & you will know. Lots of times as the float is slowly leaking water in, it fills up to a point where it will intermittingly "hang down" & not make the switch.

On the switch not working, did you flip it up with the switch lever or the float rod? If it doesn't start when you flip the switch lever,not the rod, replace the switch.

If it does start by the switch lever, check the set up of the attachment of the on/off collers on the rod, the top coller may be slipping for the "on" for the switch to operate.
.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Its easier to help if I had the pump name and model number. Good chance the switch assembly is bad, depending on the brand parts are not always easy to get.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

If you have room, it's easy to replace the switch w/ an inline one like this..


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

The pump works intermittently, on-line diagnosis says its wiring/connection problem.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

flashheatingand said:


> The pump works intermittently, on-line diagnosis says its wiring/connection problem.


online diagnosis is wrong in this case. If it runs sometimes it is a float or switch problem......... I worked in a plant where I had to take care of many pumps & I stand by my other post for diagnosing it...............
If the motor intermittingly runs & stops or surges- then it would be a wiring/connection problem...............


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Why risk it with a sump pump? For $150 you can have a brand new pump. New switch, new wiring, new pump...You don't have to spend any additional trips to the hardware store, there is no troubleshooting. Remove the old, install that new and breath easy!

And for $300-$400 you can have a new pump with battery backup. You will never have to worry about it again.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why risk it with a sump pump? For $150 you can have a brand new pump. New switch, new wiring, new pump...You don't have to spend any additional trips to the hardware store, there is no troubleshooting. Remove the old, install that new and breath easy!
> 
> And for $300-$400 you can have a new pump with battery backup. You will never have to worry about it again.


Even though I give my two cents on troubleshooting it- this is so true. Usually if the switch or float are bad it is very old anyway & better to replace it............Thanks.......................


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Your brother would be wise to install or have installed a new pump system. 

Back up is a plus for powers outages as mentioned.

I prefer Little Giant #6cia's or Hydromatic brand if quite operation is a must. 

Little giant uses a very dependable pressure activated switch and the Hydro's still use floats. Both pumps are suitable for 1 1/2" discharge pipes and will handle most residential applications.

Rarely do I get a call back on these pumps.

For battery back-ups- I prefer Little Giant.

Make sure a check valve is used just below or above the the crock lid and drill a 1/8" relief hole below the check, aimed downward in the discharge pipe to prevent vapor lock. 

That another reason pumps fail to operate...Although if your float is sinking, it's taking on water as mentioned.

Get rid of it now!


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

mrmike said:


> online diagnosis is wrong in this case. If it runs sometimes it is a float or switch problem......... I worked in a plant where I had to take care of many pumps & I stand by my other post for diagnosing it...............
> If the motor intermittingly runs & stops or surges- then it would be a wiring/connection problem...............


Sure, it could be a float issue. He tipped it, and didn't come on. And, it could be the motor, could be the some type of restriction and the motor is overheating. 

It would just blow to go to the store, pick up parts to find that there was a loose wire somewhere. He is there, make sure the pump / motor has good electrical connection. If so, and doesn't run, ok. But, if pump does operate, move on.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

flashheatingand said:


> Sure, it could be a float issue. He tipped it, and didn't come on. And, it could be the motor, could be the some type of restriction and the motor is overheating.
> 
> It would just blow to go to the store, pick up parts to find that there was a loose wire somewhere. He is there, make sure the pump / motor has good electrical connection. If so, and doesn't run, ok. But, if pump does operate, move on.


I hate saying it again, but why risk it? Why think that you fixed the problem only to find out a month later and another flooded basement that you didn't.

Replace the dang thing and then move on.


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

To the H.O.:laughing: The float is cracked that is why it sinks. You may be able to get a replacement float.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I hate saying it again, but why risk it? Why think that you fixed the problem only to find out a month later and another flooded basement that you didn't.
> 
> Replace the dang thing and then move on.


Or, the op could post the same thing a year later, except they will state how they already replaced the motor.

Motors last a zillion hours (not taking into consideration the bearing factor). The root problem could be that there is a lot of crud at the bottom of the pit (tampon, dental floss,...etc). Who knows? I am not saying the motor / pump is alright. 

When troubleshooting, I try to find the cause, and frequently, it's something ticky-tack, and component replacement isn't necessary.


----------



## hairballxavier (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies you guys.

He bought a new pump and I installed it for him because he can't do it due to his bad knees. 

But I told him to keep the old pump because it can probably be repaired. I figure that if he said it works sometimes then the motor probably isn't fried and the unit can be repaired at little cost. It might be just a bad switch or something.


----------

